
10 things the Internet has killed or ruined (and five things it hasn't) - dreemteem
http://features.techworld.com/networking/3220535/10-things-the-internet-has-killed-or-ruined-and-five-things-it-hasnt/?cmpid=TD1F1&no1x1
======
alexwyser
"Though you may find some some discussion boards and community sites that
still encourage good manners and penalise offenders, they are becoming
increasingly rare."

So true. HN seems to be the only one.

